# Scalped



## Scalper007 (Oct 1, 2018)

Over the last 3 years I've managed to keep the greenest lawn on my block. Kept my lawn at 3.5-4" without any issues. About 2 weeks ago I core aerated, fertilized and seeded.

Got bored and thought I would challenge myself. I started to mow lower to try and get a more manicured look.

Slowly started to go from 4" to 2". My lawn is now more yellowish which I was expecting but started to question my motivation to mow lower and going for the lower manicured look. Now I'm here looking for expert advice.

Will my KBG get ever get used to 2" with proper care? Will it green up eventually without switching to a reel mower?

Thank you.


----------



## Scalper007 (Oct 1, 2018)

Before/After pics


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Yes, it will recover. It is just going to take aime ètime. Keep it at your current hoc and add nitrogen + water.


----------



## Wlodyd (Aug 27, 2018)

If you mulch at 4" i recommend power raking too when going to a lower HOC if this is something you want to do more consistently. Only necessary if you're serious about it ongoing, but it looks like your lawn will recover fine as it is.


----------



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

Scalper007 said:


> Over the last 3 years I've managed to keep the greenest lawn on my block. Kept my lawn at 3.5-4" without any issues. About 2 weeks ago I core aerated, fertilized and seeded.
> 
> Got bored and thought I would challenge myself. I started to mow lower to try and get a more manicured look.
> 
> ...


I tried something similar and my lawn is still a mix of KBG and fescues and my results were similar with a rotary mower. super sharp blade helped some but I ended up at 2.5-3" and the results are shorter looking but the grass is holding up better. I have been renovating mine heavily this year and it still has a long way to go. You can see some of my videos also showing tools, etc.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Nitrogen and water. I over seeded my back in August with PRG. I have the standard PRG, KBG and Fescue mix.

I have been doing weekly apps of 0.5lb N since week 4.

HOC is 1.5"

Sept. 18



September 29


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

It will recover, I went from 2" to sub 1" w/reel mower and it looked ragged, but water and fertilizer helped out. I'd use 100% fast release N in the form of Urea or Ammonium Sulfate this time of year as recommended in the Fall Nitrogen Blitz. It will need to be watered in afterwards but a 50lb bag of either will last you a while.

If you are in the DSM area, Zimco Turf or SiteOne will have them. If not, call around to your local feed stores and as they should be able to order it for you.


----------



## someguybri (Sep 12, 2018)

I have KBG in the front and cut it on second to highest setting in summer because of heat and drought here in Denver. I recently lowered HOC one notch and same thing happened (yellow) brown spots. I did nitrogen blitzing app Saturday 1#/k and watered 1 hour 20 mins with roto heads (1 inch) how fast should I expect to see a rebound ?


----------



## Michael303 (Jun 12, 2017)

Lots of fertilizer will help it recover especially this time of year. I lowered my hoc to almost the lowest setting on my rotary earlier this summer in preparation of delivery of my reel mower. It's probably a 2" or less now. It looked like crap for a while but dropped 1lb/n per k of fertilizer per month and it looks incredible now. I'm just outside Denver for reference. I also sprayed PGR which was amazing for the lawn.


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

someguybri said:


> I have KBG in the front and cut it on second to highest setting in summer because of heat and drought here in Denver. I recently lowered HOC one notch and same thing happened (yellow) brown spots. I did nitrogen blitzing app Saturday 1#/k and watered 1 hour 20 mins with roto heads (1 inch) how fast should I expect to see a rebound ?


Hard to say as it will depend on how much % of KBG, rye or fescue is within your mix. In my case, it took about 3 weeks for it start looking normal again. It might not fully recover this season as the growing season is coming to end, but I wouldn't worry about it as it will rebound next season.

I'd invest in PGR as well and think about verticutting next season.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Nothing in law care is instant. It will take a few weeks at least. As said above, it may not recover until next season. But keep feeding it and keep it irrigated. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## someguybri (Sep 12, 2018)

zeus201 said:


> someguybri said:
> 
> 
> > I have KBG in the front and cut it on second to highest setting in summer because of heat and drought here in Denver. I recently lowered HOC one notch and same thing happened (yellow) brown spots. I did nitrogen blitzing app Saturday 1#/k and watered 1 hour 20 mins with roto heads (1 inch) how fast should I expect to see a rebound ?
> ...


What does PGR stand for ?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Plant Grow Regulator

There are multiple types for multiple plants (fruits, shrubs, turf). Most member use T-Nex to slow top growth.


----------



## someguybri (Sep 12, 2018)

g-man said:


> Plant Grow Regulator
> 
> There are multiple types for multiple plants (fruits, shrubs, turf). Most member use T-Nex to slow top growth.


What would be the benefit of this for turf management. I'm following the cool season guide closely and could be wrong but don't remember seeing it in there.


----------



## Grasshopper (Nov 12, 2017)

g-man said:


> Plant Grow Regulator
> 
> There are multiple types for multiple plants (fruits, shrubs, turf). Most member use T-Nex to slow top growth.


So.. I tried to justify purchasing PGR to the wife recently.. She looked extremely confused and said something along the lines :
"so you spend all this money on fertilizer to help the grass grow faster now want to spend even more money on something to reverse it and make it slow down??" 
I didn't know what to say other than itll help me mow less and spend more time with the family but she wasnt having it... :lol:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It is not in the guide. There is a whole thread around it.

For t-nex
Benefits: mowing less frequently (1in hoc needs to be mowed at 1.3in).
- increase green color from chlorophyll concentration
- some fungus resistance
- ~25% reduction in water and nitrogen needs.
- promotes a denser turf.

Cons:
- Somewhat expensive, but worth it.
- needs to be foliar applied.
- overlaps or missed spots are noticeable.
- needs to be applied around every 2.5 weeks or you get rapid growth
- if you get fungus, it is slower to grow out of it.


----------



## someguybri (Sep 12, 2018)

g-man said:


> It is not in the guide. There is a whole thread around it.
> 
> For t-nex
> Benefits: mowing less frequently (1in hoc needs to be mowed at 1.3in).
> ...


Thanks for the details. I don't think I'm quite ready for another chemical on the lawn - a chemical that inhibits growth seems a bit engineered to me (I guess all herbicides are) I have a small city lot and don't mind mowing. Greener grass is always nice but it's pretty green now.

I will prob end up diving in at a later time with the rate my grass obsession is going.

Thanks as always for the feedback


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

Keep an eye-out in the marketplace early next year, there has been group buy for PGR in the past.


----------

